# New to me YM1700



## pholm999

New to the forum and just picked up a YM1700 2wd. Never looked at a yanmar before and was really concerned about the hammering the 2cyl makes until I read up on it here.
Previouse tractor was a 4wd "orange" one. A little nervous about the 2wd!
can anyone give me any pointers on these models? How long were they made?
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Nice looking tractor and welcome to the forum. Glad to have you. Those Yanmars are hard to beat, and I wouldn't worry about the growl of that 2 cylinder. Some of the Yanmars are kind of hard to get parts for I understand, but you Yanmar looks in good condition and with proper care, should last you for years! Great pictures by the way! Thank you!


----------



## winston

I believe the 1700 was made in 1975- 1977. No water pump on that model unless it has been added. Lots of them around.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Man those are some gritty friggin tires!


----------



## pholm999

Yeah , I had to drive 4 hours to get it but I literaly bought it from a 70 year old lady for $1600. She even threw in a box blade, boom pole and harrow. Also came with a shop manual!

568 hours on the meter


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

pholm999 said:


> Yeah , I had to drive 4 hours to get it but I literaly bought it from a 70 year old lady for $1600. She even threw in a box blade, boom pole and harrow. Also came with a shop manual!
> 
> 568 hours on the meter


Holy crap! You mean literally stole it? How do you sleep at night?:lmao: Just kidding. You got a fabulous deal on that.


----------



## pholm999

Very sweet and spry old girl. Used it to drag her horse pasture a couple time a year but said she was getting too old to climb up into it so a neighbor made a drag for her ZTR.
Hope I am that active and mobile when I am that age!
Yeah those tires are aggressive. not filled but I was struggling in the garden a bit yesterday so I will fill them today or tommorow and see what difference it makes.


----------



## Mickey

I don't have any info on that model but does appear to be from the late 70's. The info I have on the 4wh drive version was only made in 79.

Ya might want to give a look at Yanmar tractor owner's new website as they have a lot of specs for various models.

$1600 was a VERY GOOD PRICE.


----------



## pholm999

Anyone have any tips on traction with these models? Had 4wd before so any advise would be great!


----------



## winston

pholm999 said:


> Anyone have any tips on traction with these models? Had 4wd before so any advise would be great!


My 2002d is 4 wheel drive but I added water/antifreeze in the rear tires hoping for more traction when pulling a disc type 2 bottom turning plow. Actually haven't used the plow since adding fluid so I can't attest to the success. I do know I now can tear up the grass a lot quicker.


----------



## sschultz123

*ym 1700*



pholm999 said:


> Anyone have any tips on traction with these models? Had 4wd before so any advise would be great!


I have the same tractor and when using a blade I put a concrete curb on the blade to weigh down the back tires so it also helps with digging with the bucket. I was wondering if there was anyway I could get a copy of shop manual that you have with yours? Thanks


----------

